# A good EU Seller For Team Xecuter's "SX PRO"?



## BloodViper (Jun 7, 2018)

*Hello!*

With the recent news about *Team Xecuters* new product the "*SX PRO*" and the "*SX OS*" ive became intrested with the products and am wanting to buy one. The problem is i need a seller that ships from the *EU(Uses PayPal) *And Preferably is under* £40-£50*.

So my question is does anybody know a good, *Reputable seller *that delivers/ships to the *UK* (Based in* UK* or *EU*) and accepts* paypal, *Selling the* SX PRO*?

Any help would be appreciated,* Thanks!*


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 7, 2018)

BloodViper said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> With the recent news about *Team Xecuters* new product the "*SX PRO*" and the "*SX OS*" ive became intrested with the products and am wanting to buy one. The problem is i need a seller that ships from the *EU(Uses PayPal) *And Preferably is under* £40-£50*.
> 
> ...


I used r4card.co.uk.


----------



## BloodViper (Jun 7, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> I used r4card.co.uk.


 Thanks for a quick reply, Do they do paypal?


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 7, 2018)

BloodViper said:


> Thanks for a quick reply, Do they do paypal?


Yes.


----------



## PriMieon (Jun 7, 2018)

Wouldn't this be a better topic for ask Gbatemp?
http://www.elespiel.com/
They accept Paypal
They offer the sx pro and I have ordered there before and my item eventually arrived although it took a few weeks. I think the site is only available in German but they ship to UK and its 40 Euro which is 30 some pounds

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BloodViper said:


> Thanks for a quick reply, Do they do paypal?


Do not forget to vote MehMeh27 as best ans- oh right. It is not in the ask GBAtemp section. https://gbatemp.net/ask/


----------



## NightStorm1000 (Jun 7, 2018)

elespiel are scammers. Took my money for N2 Elite, Product never Arrived. Never answerd any of my mails. Stay FAR away from them.


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 7, 2018)

switchsx

beat price so far, but ships from usa


----------



## Jackson98 (Jun 7, 2018)

Im pretty sure Team X has a page on where to buy, listing multiple reliable sellers in just about every major location.


----------



## Fuk (Jun 7, 2018)

Xandroz said:


> switchsx
> 
> beat price so far, but ships from usa


Well if you add shipping and import fees, you pay much more than buying it here in Europe for 34/39€ + shipping ( more or less 5€)


----------



## wii94 (Jun 7, 2018)

elespiel ships from China. wouldnt buy from there.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 7, 2018)

Nobody's got the thing yet so it's hard to tell if a reseller is good or not


----------



## charlieb (Jun 7, 2018)

MichiS97 said:


> Nobody's got the thing yet so it's hard to tell if a reseller is good or not



People can state past experiences though for other goods


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 7, 2018)

charlieb said:


> People can state past experiences though for other goods


Very true, sorry


----------



## linuxares (Jun 7, 2018)

Just go with shop01media... old and reliable


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Jun 7, 2018)

You should post here:https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-backup-loaders-modchips.293/


----------



## BloodViper (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah i didnt really know where to post this Nincompoodo so i just put it here, thanks though and in the future ill use that 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jackson98 said:


> Im pretty sure Team X has a page on where to buy, listing multiple reliable sellers in just about every major location.


Yeah they do but I thought it would be good to get a second opinion, Plus i couldnt tell if they used Paypal Or which ones were actually based in eu or just shipping to.Thanks Though 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> Just go with shop01media... old and reliable


From what I can telll they dont have a paypal option?


----------



## Logan (Jun 7, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> I used r4card.co.uk.


When you say used, do you mean you've used them before? I couldn't find any reviews for them on Google.


----------



## FliP0x (Jun 7, 2018)

Elespiel is pricey, Shop01Media doesn't accept PayPal and adds a fishy moms tax to check out (leave my mom out of it!).

Are there any suppliers guaranteed to have EU stock? I checked the website and online trends apparently ships from EU, but does not charge shipping? Sounds to good to be true.


----------



## BloodViper (Jun 7, 2018)

Logan said:


> When you say used, do you mean you've used them before? I couldn't find any reviews for them on Google.


Yeah that would be good to know, if anybody has used them before, can you tell me whether they were any good?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 7, 2018)

FliP0x said:


> Elespiel is pricey, Shop01Media doesn't accept PayPal and adds a fishy moms tax to check out (leave my mom out of it!).
> 
> Are there any suppliers guaranteed to have EU stock? I checked the website and online trends apparently ships from EU, but does not charge shipping? Sounds to good to be true.


Moms = Mervärdesskatt = TAX!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2018)

Most of the shops ship from China or Hongkong despite catering to EU residents. Check out Team Executers reseller list. There is a note behind every reseller that ships from the EU.


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 7, 2018)

Logan said:


> When you say used, do you mean you've used them before? I couldn't find any reviews for them on Google.


No, I haven't used them before. I trust them because, one they're on the TX reseller list, and two they responded to messages very quickly, and three as it's paypal I can get a refund if there're problems. (They state they provide refunds if you want to cancel (before it's shipped, of course).)
A lot of the sites on the reseller list are run by the same people, just for different regions. r4card.co.uk is one of those.


----------



## ekosfer147 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am thinking of buying  SX OS alone which website should I prefer? And I do not use paypal


----------



## DocBo (Jun 8, 2018)

Is it neccessary to update or can it used with any firmware, i dont wont go away from 1.0.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2018)

DocBo said:


> Is it neccessary to update or can it used with any firmware, i dont wont go away from 1.0.


It can work on any firmware, but the games still require higher firmwares.


----------



## DocBo (Jun 8, 2018)

Okay, and is the donlge only in the PRO version? Okay, i have read the FAQ.


----------



## Risingdawn (Jun 8, 2018)

DocBo said:


> Okay, and is the donlge only in the PRO version? Okay, i have read the FAQ.


You will want to keep on 1.0.0 really. So you will be wanting an Emunand. TX does not currently offer Emunand so you are best to wait for now, unless you just want the usb dongle for loading homebrew in which case TX will work fine.

Atmosphere promises Emunand, but does not load backups natively; TX loads backups but does not offer Emunand natively, which means you would only be able to load games released for 1.0.0.

Basically wait it out for scene releases, long term it will probably be worth it.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 8, 2018)

ekosfer147 said:


> I am thinking of buying  SX OS alone which website should I prefer? And I do not use paypal


SX OS is no need for shipping, so you can just choose a cheap seller, 3ds-flashcard takes credit card as well, but its price not that cheap.


----------



## Amabo (Jun 8, 2018)

I will recommend 3ds-linker.com，have already bought two flashcarts from there,
it‘s written on the where to buy page of tx website ：
*3DS-LINKER.com (Ships from France if option selected)*


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 8, 2018)

BloodViper said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> With the recent news about *Team Xecuters* new product the "*SX PRO*" and the "*SX OS*" ive became intrested with the products and am wanting to buy one. The problem is i need a seller that ships from the *EU(Uses PayPal) *And Preferably is under* £40-£50*.
> 
> ...


UK based not known, but I know the http://3ds-flashcard.com/, it seems can ship from France to European countries, but they will take some days for sending Pro to France.






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FliP0x said:


> Elespiel is pricey, Shop01Media doesn't accept PayPal and adds a fishy moms tax to check out (leave my mom out of it!).
> 
> Are there any suppliers guaranteed to have EU stock? I checked the website and online trends apparently ships from EU, but does not charge shipping? Sounds to good to be true.


If that one doesn't charge shipping, it's a little weird.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> UK based not known, but I know the http://3ds-flashcard.com/, it seems can ship from France to European countries, but they will take some days for sending Pro to France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered from them and they are very communicative, I ordered the wrong thing initially and he refund me within a day. Got a pro from them instead. Either way your bank should cover you if something goes wrong


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 8, 2018)

yusuo said:


> I ordered from them and they are very communicative, I ordered the wrong thing initially and he refund me within a day. Got a pro from them instead. Either way your bank should cover you if something goes wrong


Ha, I ordered from them via Paypal, this payment is better than credit card for me.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 8, 2018)

ANOTHER pirate who can't wait to pirate games.

Tc: just wait for few weeks, when switch crackers release CFW, it will be much better and FREE!


----------



## FliP0x (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> UK based not known, but I know the http://3ds-flashcard.com/, it seems can ship from France to European countries, but they will take some days for sending Pro to France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contacted them to make sure, they said they ship from Europe.

Not sure if I should order there.


----------



## Ty_ (Jun 8, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> I used r4card.co.uk.



Same. First time so no idea what delivery or the actual product is like etc but I accidentally ordered it twice and got in touch (for some reason you can't just cancel an order yourself). They got back in touch pretty quick and cancelled the extra order. Prices for the SX Pro are reasonable too, think I paid £34


----------



## yusuo (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> Ha, I ordered from them via Paypal, this payment is better than credit card for me.


I was on about online trends, they don't support PayPal, but ok


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 8, 2018)

FliP0x said:


> Contacted them to make sure, they said they ship from Europe.
> 
> Not sure if I should order there.


If you want to receive it with the fastest shipping, the best option is still Express shipment, because they said on their product page, they would spend some days to send Pro to their American or European stock.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yusuo said:


> I was on about online trends, they don't support PayPal, but ok


Well, I don't say online trends supports that, but the 3ds-flashcard. Which shipment does online trends support?


----------



## FliP0x (Jun 8, 2018)

Mark2333 said:


> If you want to receive it with the fastest shipping, the best option is still Express shipment, because they said on their product page, they would spend some days to send Pro to their American or European stock.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I don't care about shipping times. I don't want unexpected customs tax.


----------



## Moko (Jun 8, 2018)

PriMieon said:


> Wouldn't this be a better topic for ask Gbatemp?
> http://www.elespiel.com/
> They accept Paypal



They only accept Sofortüberweisung and Visa, no paypal


----------



## PriMieon (Jun 8, 2018)

NightStorm1000 said:


> elespiel are scammers. Took my money for N2 Elite, Product never Arrived. Never answerd any of my mails. Stay FAR away from them.


Didn't have a problem

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Moko said:


> They only accept Sofortüberweisung and Visa, no paypal


Well I payed with PayPal. 100% I can upload the PayPal teatransact


----------



## Nollog (Jun 8, 2018)

Fuk said:


> Well if you add shipping and import fees, you pay much more than buying it here in Europe for 34/39€ + shipping ( more or less 5€)


If it gets stopped by customs you're probably not getting it. These kind of devices are illegal in most of western Europe.


----------



## FliP0x (Jun 8, 2018)

Nollog said:


> If it gets stopped by customs you're probably not getting it. These kind of devices are illegal in most of western Europe.



USB Dongles are illegal? For all they know, they would let it pass as a Type-C Adapter. I don't think customs workers read GBATemp.


----------



## Nollog (Jun 8, 2018)

FliP0x said:


> USB Dongles are illegal? For all they know, they would let it pass as a Type-C Adapter. I don't think customs workers read GBATemp.


Depends on the advertised features on the shiny box.


----------



## BloodViper (Jun 8, 2018)

leon315 said:


> ANOTHER pirate who can't wait to pirate games.
> 
> Tc: just wait for few weeks, when switch crackers release CFW, it will be much better and FREE!


Its all well and good waiting for things like atmosphere but the problem is I want the portability of the SX pro.


----------



## MikeS75 (Jun 8, 2018)

Someone know something about this seller?
r4card.co.uk/
Regards


----------



## guitarheroknight (Jun 8, 2018)

Bought mine from infinitydream.com!


----------



## Ra1d (Jun 8, 2018)

So, wait, will we have to buy OS SX from a reseller too ? Not directly from their website ?


----------



## FliP0x (Jun 8, 2018)

MikeS75 said:


> Someone know something about this seller?
> r4card.co.uk/
> Regards



All I know is that the site (and all sites associated with the same owner) are down.


----------



## garyopa (Jun 8, 2018)

Personally for EU resellers, I would choose 3DSFLASHCARD (pick EU shipping), or MODCHIPFRANCE (ships from France, duh!), or SHOP01MEDIA (ships from Sweden/Poland)


----------



## Mark2333 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ra1d said:


> So, wait, will we have to buy OS SX from a reseller too ? Not directly from their website ?


Yes, you should choose a reseller to buy.


----------



## Trappie (Jun 9, 2018)

stargate


----------



## Blue (Jun 11, 2018)

Trappie said:


> stargate


They run r4card.co.uk too right? Going to try get it from them. The receipt to pay r4card with paypal, asks to email "[email protected]" so I assume so.


----------



## Nudu (Jun 11, 2018)

NightStorm1000 said:


> elespiel are scammers. Took my money for N2 Elite, Product never Arrived. Never answerd any of my mails. Stay FAR away from them.


Ive ordered the R4i gold rts from elespiel.com. But first, another flashcard (which i hadnt ordered!), the r4i gold plus arrived and THEN the one ive ordered but the second one was broken. I wouldn't order it again from elespiel.com
Here r the websites:
https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## BloodViper (Jun 20, 2018)

MehMeh27 said:


> No, I haven't used them before. I trust them because, one they're on the TX reseller list, and two they responded to messages very quickly, and three as it's paypal I can get a refund if there're problems. (They state they provide refunds if you want to cancel (before it's shipped, of course).)
> A lot of the sites on the reseller list are run by the same people, just for different regions. r4card.co.uk is one of those.



You say this yet i just went to order mine and I saw absoultley no option for paypal. Am i missing something here?


----------



## MehMeh27 (Jun 20, 2018)

BloodViper said:


> You say this yet i just went to order mine and I saw absoultley no option for paypal. Am i missing something here?


There was an option for paypal when I ordered. But, even then, it wasn't working, I contacted them and they gave me an email address to send paypal to. (If you do that (i.e. contact them to ask about how to send money via paypal), be sure not to select the friends and family when you send the money.)


----------



## Randall Stevens (Jun 20, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Personally for EU resellers, I would choose 3DSFLASHCARD (pick EU shipping), or MODCHIPFRANCE (ships from France, duh!), or SHOP01MEDIA (ships from Sweden/Poland)



I ordered within 1 hour of the pro going live on 3DSFLASHCARD. The shipping options were confusing, so after they posted additional details about shipping on their site (was not on the site when I ordered) they said that I had the slowest option, but could pay $6.50 for shipping from the US. I did, and then asked about a tracking number. They still have yet to provide any shipping info and have gone radio silent to the last 3 emails I've sent asking whether or not I can expect a tracking number.

No response after taking additional money for better/faster service.

At this point, busy or not, I wouldn't recommend this company.


----------



## fotuwe (Jun 20, 2018)

I ordered over at modchip83 (france). 
Support says they will send the SX Pro out between 20th-25th this month. 

Little bit disappointed that basically "everyone" has her/his SX Pro already.. 
But well - would be happy to still get it this month.


----------



## poarno (Jun 27, 2018)

I ordered Xecuter OS at Elespiel. Fast Delivery, i received the license +/- 12 hours after i placed the order. Beside Xecuter OS has a good price €23,- per license.


----------



## Raikkonen94 (Jun 27, 2018)

I tried to order the SX Pro at media-dax.com and got an error (about wrong numbers) twice when trying to use a credit card and the customer service was quite unclear in my case. I eventually went with just the SX OS license from sxflashcard.com for convenience (I plan to keep it in sleep mode anyway and I am not interested in AutoRCM). Anyway, I just wanted to share my experience with media-dax.com in case anyone else wanted to order there.


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 27, 2018)

Nudu said:


> Ive ordered the R4i gold rts from elespiel.com. But first, another flashcard (which i hadnt ordered!), the r4i gold plus arrived and THEN the one ive ordered but the second one was broken. I wouldn't order it again from elespiel.com
> Here r the websites:
> https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/


They supposedly shipped out last week to the people that didn't cancel after they charged an additional 12 bucks for the pro. The official site has still listed them as trusted, so I wouldn't blindly by from anyone on that list.


----------



## Denitorious (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone got theirs / a site that you’d recommend ? Buying from Germany.


----------



## watchband (Jun 29, 2018)

online-trends.net! they are basically cymods.co.uk where I have ordered a n2 elite half a year ago but now they are selling the hacking tools on online-trends. They are shipping from cyprus with a tracking code.

Was in first batch, SX was shippend on monday, got yesterday the notifiaction that it has arrived at airport in destination country (germany)


----------



## Sir_Winston (Jun 29, 2018)

candyman.the.onl said:


> online-trends.net! they are basically cymods.co.uk where I have ordered a n2 elite half a year ago but now they are selling the hacking tools on online-trends. They are shipping from cyprus with a tracking code.
> 
> Was in first batch, SX was shippend on monday, got yesterday the notifiaction that it has arrived at airport in destination country (germany)



when did you order yours mate i ordered mine on the 14th of Jun i am now being told 9th of July before it even gets shipped


----------



## Denitorious (Jun 29, 2018)

Sir_Winston said:


> when did you order yours mate i ordered mine on the 14th of Jun i am now being told 9th of July before it even gets shipped



It said that all that ordered after the 22nd, their orders will get shipped on the 9th.. I just ordered, maybe mine will be even later now as well. Rip


----------



## LysergCooltyp (Jun 29, 2018)

Denitorious said:


> Anyone got theirs / a site that you’d recommend ? Buying from Germany.


Sammy.asia ships within 2 days sometime next week but it's a bit more pricey than the other resellers. *E: They no longer have stock.*


----------



## Denitorious (Jul 5, 2018)

Denitorious said:


> It said that all that ordered after the 22nd, their orders will get shipped on the 9th.. I just ordered, maybe mine will be even later now as well. Rip



We expected, they kept delaying it. Was supposed to be shipped on the ninth, now it says 30th of July. Sucks.


----------



## nesadi (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm in Germany and preordered an SX Pro at shop01media a month ago. Arrived today. It went smoothly and I have no complaints. I also pre-ordered SX OS at axiogame and I received the key on the 20th by email.


----------



## djavs (Aug 3, 2018)

I would not recommend these guys

https://www.xecutersxpro.uk/

poor communication order in beginning of july still nothing arrived


----------



## judy1985 (Aug 3, 2018)

BloodViper said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> With the recent news about *Team Xecuters* new product the "*SX PRO*" and the "*SX OS*" ive became intrested with the products and am wanting to buy one. The problem is i need a seller that ships from the *EU(Uses PayPal) *And Preferably is under* £40-£50*.
> 
> ...


hi,i think the sxflashcard is pretty good,the price is also amazing,but they ships from USA,maybe you can look into it.


----------



## Wolf2000 (Aug 5, 2018)

djavs said:


> I would not recommend these guys
> 
> https://www.xecutersxpro.uk/
> 
> poor communication order in beginning of july still nothing arrived


same experience with vartis.net...

good communication in the beginning because of shipping delay... ordered 06/04 ... still not arrived and infos from tracking say it is still china... support from site doesn't answer...
hope i will get still but i am very concerned about that after two month of waiting...


----------



## Wolf2000 (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks I will have a look at that. But vartis.net was also listed officially by TX to buy from germany... 
any advice to or experience with that... paid already for sx pro and have none..


----------



## Ezrever (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello

Any updates on reliable EU sellers, preferable with own stock?
I'm from Belgium, so good experience with sellers from Belgium, Holland, France, Germany, UK... would be more than welcome!
(Last time I orderd a Sky3DS from Flashcard.es, never saw it ...) Payment with PayPal would be great.


----------



## Mark2333 (Sep 18, 2018)

Ezrever said:


> Hello
> 
> Any updates on reliable EU sellers, preferable with own stock?
> I'm from Belgium, so good experience with sellers from Belgium, Holland, France, Germany, UK... would be more than welcome!
> (Last time I orderd a Sky3DS from Flashcard.es, never saw it ...) Payment with PayPal would be great.


You may can have a check on this new site, https://www.mod3dscard.com/home/1-sx-pro-switch-xecuter-sx-pro-shipping-from-usa-and-eu.html.


----------



## Ezrever (Sep 22, 2018)

Ezrever said:


> Hello
> 
> Any updates on reliable EU sellers, preferable with own stock?
> I'm from Belgium, so good experience with sellers from Belgium, Holland, France, Germany, UK... would be more than welcome!
> (Last time I orderd a Sky3DS from Flashcard.es, never saw it ...) Payment with PayPal would be great.



Nobody with first hand experience in this situation?


----------



## A5star (Jun 13, 2019)

Try First 4 fashion , they ship from EU with fast delivery , go on the official sx pro reseller list they are on their UK based.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't know any site ships from Germany, but Anxchip ships SX Pro to my friend from China to Germany, 9 days delivery, Free shipping.


----------

